# tested the wife she failed...



## anglo (Jun 14, 2018)

so my wifes a part time therapist we have a few kids. I pretended to contact her via whastapp with a different cell phone as a male client whos rich and hunk and funny etc etc (pics of some random hunk of the net) so i flirted like crazy and now shes addicted to speaking to this guy (who is actually me typing) and she telling me shes doing it for fun and that shes doing it as our **** fantasy we speak about that it will turn us both on. but she doesnt know that its me....she on the phone messaging 24/7. sexting now full on, sending pictures not nude but defintly attractive ones. she says hes funny and he reminds her of me... 

ive managed to find out that she slept with a married man before she married me which i had no news about, i thought she was a virgin that made me so angry. i got the info out of her.

this has totally messed up my head, because now i can see how she lies to me when she denies she on the phone previously she had never lied about anything in our marriage she was pretty honest and trustworthy. shes becoming very good at lying.. im messaging her on the phone as him and i can watch her lick her lips and her toes curling as shes clearly getting aroused whilst im on the other chair. i ask her what you doing she says oh nothing some soccer mom sent her a joke..

i wont ever confess its me as im gonna suddenly dissapear and leave her high and dry (she deserves it) but i fear she will miss this illicit relationship she wont be able to live with the mundane marriage we have anymore. shes says to him(me) shes always turned on she had zero sex drive before with me now shes aroused like all the time when she texts him. 

do you think she is cheating with me...

i threatened to her and i said id call him and say leave her alone, she even admitted to the guy (me) shes still married but seperated but she just having fun.. weve had a ****ty marriage past few years and it has become stale, she wants excitment as i do.. 

so when i said im gonna call him or i want you to stop this fantasy has gone on too far im not happy she literally trys to persuade me to carry on.. oh please hun its just a bit of fun, ill tell you everything that goes on... she then dresses up and trys to seduce me. shes so desperate to keep him.

i gave the green light initally to talk as little turn on but never did i think her actual conscience would allow it to develop into this, ive let this carry on to see how far she will take it... 

shes a bored housewife thats just been swept off her feet. 

who knows what the aftermath of this will be...


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

anglo said:


> who knows what the aftermath of this will be...


I do……not well, for anybody.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

You wife is a trap. Run.

A part time therapist you say? What kind?


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

She's a bored housewife? Put her to work! This is a very sad scenario.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

You're wife is deceptive through cheating. You are deceptive through junior high mind games.

Sounds like a perfect match to me.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Is this for real? Let's just take it at face value and say it is….

Why in the world would you do something like this?

You say that she's constantly messaging. Does she also see that you're constantly messaging? She's sending you pics; are you also sending her pics?

So, she slept with someone before you guys were married. Did she tell you back then that she was s virgin? If so, that's a little sneaky. If you guys didn't really talk about it, so what? Everyone has a past.

Yes, I can see how this would mess with your head. I think it's messing with MY head and I'm not even involved! What she's doing is wrong, on a lot of levels, but what you did was wrong (and really messed up, too). IMHO, you need to come clean about your little test, you guys need to seek professional help, and hopefully this can get resolved and all can be forgiven.

In answer to your question about whether or not she's cheating, I honestly don't even know. I would say "yes", but the dude she's talking to is her own husband, so then I think "no"… But then again… I just don't know, sorry.

And, I don't understand your last 2 larger paragraphs. They read like she knows you know about the "OM", and that you gave her permissions to talk to men online.


----------



## Kamstel (Apr 25, 2018)

I’m not sure if you’re on the level or not, but I’m going to go on the assumption that you are.

At this point, I would suggest that you have him text her that he wants to meet her at a specific hotel sometime later in the week. This will Tell you everything beyond a shadow of a doubt.

She will either say yes and go to that hotel, or she’ll stop It in its tracks and tell him That everything has to come to an end.

If she says yes to the hotel, I would suggest you tell her that you’ll get the room and you’ll send her the room number once you’re in the room. Then when she knocks, she’ll have a nice of us a price waiting for her when you open the door for her.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Kamstel said:


> I’m not sure if you’re on the level or not, but I’m going to go on the assumption that you are.
> 
> At this point, I would suggest that you have him text her that he wants to meet her at a specific hotel sometime later in the week. This will Tell you everything beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> ...


Not everything goes to plan when emotions run high but if this did happen, would be great if he was there waiting in the room with divorce (serving) papers and as he opened the door, handed it to her and then just walked out without saying anything.


----------



## Kamstel (Apr 25, 2018)

I agree with still fighting for us.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Kamstel said:


> I agree with still fighting for us.


Only, I don't know if that's possible lol, in my state you can't actually just give the papers to the spouse, it has to be delivered by an actual process server or picked up by defendant at lawyer's office.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Like someone said, you have a hot and bothered wife...why not put her to use??

Have you tried to initiate sex with her when she is like this?

What do you mean you are going to disappear on her?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Well first of all, you did agree to this (but it IS really an EA going on in her mind), but she IS lying to you. If everything was above board, and she told you everything, then it would be ok since you gave the ok.

I agree -- setup a meet at a hotel when you are "busy" and she if she goes there. If so, you have your answer -- she is a cheater, and you SHOULD have papers there to server her...


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

anglo said:


> so my wifes a part time therapist we have a few kids. I pretended to contact her via whastapp with a different cell phone as a male client whos rich and hunk and funny etc etc (pics of some random hunk of the net) so i flirted like crazy and now shes addicted to speaking to this guy (who is actually me typing) and she telling me shes doing it for fun and that shes doing it as our **** fantasy we speak about that it will turn us both on. but she doesnt know that its me....she on the phone messaging 24/7. sexting now full on, sending pictures not nude but defintly attractive ones. she says hes funny and he reminds her of me...
> 
> ive managed to find out that she slept with a married man before she married me which i had no news about, i thought she was a virgin that made me so angry. i got the info out of her.
> 
> ...


Do you like pina coladas
and gettin' caught in the rain
Are you not into yoga
and like the taste of champagne
Do you like makin' love at midnight
in the dunes on the cape?

Sorry, I don't mean to make light of what is obviously a very serious situation. It seems though, that you have helped create this situation. 

I wouldn't expect this to end up all good like in the song, since the blindness here is only one-sided. You do, however need to become the man of her fantasies (or kick her to the curb). Good luck.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

anglo said:


> ive managed to find out that she slept with a married man before she married me which i had no news about, i thought she was a virgin that made me so angry. i got the info out of her.
> 
> she had never lied about anything in our marriage she was pretty honest and trustworthy. shes


Do tell the trustworthy you speak of.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Anglo,

You wrote, "*shes says to him(me) shes always turned on she had zero sex drive before with me now shes aroused like all the time when she texts him."*

The real problem I believe is that his W has given him story after story though the years about why she didn't want to have sex with him and all of the stories were lies.

Not a bad way of getting to the truth, I thought of doing this myself but keeping the ruse going would take some intricate work.

Find out who the married man was and bust him to his wife.

Tamat


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Dear Anglo;



> do you think she is cheating with me...
> 
> i threatened to her and i said id call him and say leave her alone, she even admitted to the guy (me) shes still married but seperated but she just having fun.. weve had a ****ty marriage past few years and it has become stale, she wants excitment as i do..


Is she cheating? Yes, so far the only cheating you really know about is this EA, but this could really be just the tip of the iceberg. She had an affair with a married man prior to your marriage, so she doesn't hold marriage in all that high a respect. She lied to you about being a virgin when you met and got serious. I would suspect that there is a lot going on that you don't know about with her life.

That was then, this is now. Stop you little "phone text play game with her, unless you want to confess the horrible thing you have done in setting her up. Do you understand why the police are limited in how they conduct "sting" operations? Yes, she fell for it hook line and sinker, but if you hadn't done what you did, would she have sought out someone to sext with? You might have pushed her over the edge.

You say she failed your test. Your test was very improper unless you had evidence that she had done similar things against your marriage.

Now what can you do to fix things and improve your future? My suggestion is that the two of you need some marriage counseling and you need to work on rebuilding trust between the two of you. Your marriage is in serious trouble, whether you want to admit it or not.

Good luck.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

This evening, tell her you want to dance with her and play this.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@anglo have his 'wife' text your wife. A picture of a less than handsome dude ("This is what he really looks like!") and how he has lied to her, they have three children, how could she have broken their marriage up, etc.

Then have that number turned off.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

You set your marriage up to fail by having a **** fantasy and sharing it with her. You opened the door, so don't complain when she walks through it. I don't feel sorry for you at all. It's your fault for being a ****. Better grow a spine fast and take charge of your marriage or be prepared to lose your marriage. Be prepared to end this marriage if you have to but grow a pair. At all cost.


----------



## Txquail (Feb 21, 2018)

Well this is just wierd.

Id ask her if she ever cheated in her marriage. Get answers while you can


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

becareful2 said:


> You set your marriage up to fail by having a **** fantasy and sharing it with her. You opened the door, so don't complain when she walks through it. I don't feel sorry for you at all. It's your fault for being a ****. Better grow a spine fast and take charge of your marriage or be prepared to lose your marriage. Be prepared to end this marriage if you have to but grow a pair. At all cost.


Pretty much.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

anglo said:


> this has totally messed up my head, because now i can see how she lies to me when she denies she on the phone previously she had never lied about anything in our marriage she was pretty honest and trustworthy. shes becoming very good at lying..
> 
> i wont ever confess its me as im gonna suddenly dissapear and leave her high and dry (she deserves it)


This is a very healthy and mature way to handle the issues in your marriage.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

anglo said:


> so my wifes a part time therapist we have a few kids. I pretended to contact her via whastapp with a different cell phone as a male client whos rich and hunk and funny etc etc (pics of some random hunk of the net) so i flirted like crazy and now shes addicted to speaking to this guy (who is actually me typing) and she telling me shes doing it for fun and that shes doing it as our **** fantasy we speak about that it will turn us both on. but she doesnt know that its me....she on the phone messaging 24/7. sexting now full on, sending pictures not nude but defintly attractive ones. she says hes funny and he reminds her of me...
> 
> ive managed to find out that she slept with a married man before she married me which i had no news about, i thought she was a virgin that made me so angry. i got the info out of her.
> 
> ...




Aftermath? I presume you will be confronting him and exposing his evil deeds to his wife & family. Married men shouldn’t be sexting.

I suggest you pick another hobby.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

This was likely the only way he was going to find out that he was his wifes plan B guy, good enough to marry but not his wifes true love.

I would suspect his wife actually thought the married man she dated before him was her imagined Mr Right, which is why she never told him.

Tamat


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

anglo said:


> so my wifes a part time therapist we have a few kids.
> 
> 
> ...shes a bored housewife that's just been swept off her feet.


 So which is she?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't believe any of this.


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

First
Is she cheating YES Emotional Affair ( even if it is really you )

Second
Be careful what fantasy you wish for it may come true.
It may not be what you want 

Third
I think you are enjoying this as much as she is.
It seems to be a fun game to you. 

Fourth
You can set up a hotel date with her and then surprise 
honey it is really me. Or you can tell her it is really you
and stop playing games. Either way it does not end well.

Finally
You both need serious counseling. Marriage and individual.
For the sake of the kids and their future. If this is real.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2017)

Come clean with her. Hit her with a 180 or file on her.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

She may be on to you.
Knows it is you doing the sexting.

That is why you are getting the monkey sex.

A nice thought, nicely thought 'through' by her...
Not by you.

She loves not you.
She loves your alter ego.

Not you, he who married her at the alter.


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

personofinterest said:


> You're wife is deceptive through cheating. You are deceptive through junior high mind games.
> 
> Sounds like a perfect match to me.


Lol, you just won this thread :allhail:



Rubix Cubed said:


> So which is she?


My first thought when I read it, too. A therapist .... that he thinks HE is playing mind games on. IF this crap is real, she's ****ing with him. And he so richly deserves it. :slap:



bandit.45 said:


> I don't believe any of this.


Probably nobody should


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Rubix Cubed said:


> So which is she?





bandit.45 said:


> I don't believe any of this.




My hackles are up too.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

A one post wonder?


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I don't believe any of this.


I was leaning toward being skeptical of the whole stroy when I read "we have a few kids". No parent says "a few kids" - they might say "a couple of kids". But more often than not they will give an exact number of children and sometime the sex of each child with age of each. But no parent says " a few kids".


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Give her a spankin while she calls you daddy and call it good.


----------



## NJ2 (Mar 22, 2017)

I was tired of my lady, we been together too long
like a worn out recording of our favorite song

if you like pina coladas?.....and getting caught in the rain
if youre not into yoga and have half a brain.
if you like making love at midnight..........

This scenario ended well in the song- maybe with an excellent sense of humour you could come clean and take advantage of what you now know about each other.....


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

anglo said:


> who knows what the aftermath of this will be...


The aftermath is what you create dot dot dot...i.e. trailing off i.e to be continued...


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

anglo said:


> so my wifes a part time therapist we have a few kids. I pretended to contact her via whastapp with a different cell phone as a male client whos rich and hunk and funny etc etc (pics of some random hunk of the net) so i flirted like crazy and now shes addicted to speaking to this guy (who is actually me typing) and she telling me shes doing it for fun and that shes doing it as our **** fantasy we speak about that it will turn us both on. but she doesnt know that its me....she on the phone messaging 24/7. sexting now full on, sending pictures not nude but defintly attractive ones. she says hes funny and he reminds her of me...
> 
> ive managed to find out that she slept with a married man before she married me which i had no news about, i thought she was a virgin that made me so angry. i got the info out of her.
> 
> ...


So she is cheating on you with you? Ok, hmmmmm Sounds like you are looking for trouble deliberately.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Give her a spankin while she calls you daddy and call it good.


Again with the spanking!
Your poor wife’s ass must glow in the dark.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> Again with the spanking!
> Your poor wife’s ass must glow in the dark.


I am gentle and skilled. Spanked her last night as a matter of fact. She is a brat and sometimes needs one.:wink2:


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

TDSC60 said:


> I was leaning toward being skeptical of the whole stroy when I read "we have a few kids".


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Kamstel (Apr 25, 2018)

How about if we give him benefit of the doubt. Let’s not bash him as we may have a real person that is hurting and has no place other to go.

If you were in his shoes, would you view us and welcoming and helpful? 

And yes, I know that I have questioned his situation yesterday, so if that makes me a hypocrite, I’m sorry


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

TDSC60 said:


> I was leaning toward being skeptical of the whole stroy when I read "we have a few kids". No parent says "a few kids" - they might say "a couple of kids". But more often than not they will give an exact number of children and sometime the sex of each child with age of each. But no parent says " a few kids".


Ah yes.....

The word parsers, the word deliminators cannot be fooled.

Every word studied. Sentence structure examined.

The plot is unwound, laid out in order.
Does the plot make sense?

Based on past histories, is the play on words reality?
Or is it a pipe dream?
A teaser?

A test of wills, or won'ts. Won't believers.

Is is a pebble tossed way out onto a calm pond.
Does the rock thrower then watch the ripple effect?

Watch the shore line get lapped with algae filled water.
Obscuring the reality.
A false narrative, a false face in an ocean of real faces.

Faces on TAM.....
Waiting, some patiently, some fidgety...

Waiting for the next rock tossed.

Is the rock tosser a betrayed spouse, a man whose wife is having.....loving a life outside marriage?
She, this lover of men getting her jiggle space stimulated by another man? And loving it?

Ach, the suspense. TAMMERs love the suspense. Love it when the vixen gets tripped up.
The cheater finds herself naked outside her marital home. Banging on the door.

Dear husband, let me in. I am sorry. I love only you. God, let me in. I am your women.

And the TAMMMERs view this women in their minds eye. Seeing her there, vulnerable, having been sexually had by another man.
A man who only wanted her friction, not her hand.

And some readers want to spank her butt. @ConanHub for one. Others want her to end up under a bridge, all alone, no one to care for her.

Oh yes.......

Some of the women readers, yes they....
They read of her adventures, her romps, her ecstasies. They place themselves in her high heeled shoes.

They wonder....
How would it feel to have two men to love, Two men to have and to hold. Two men to stroke.

Two men caressing them. Making endless love to them. They being the center of attention.
Having no boundaries, living life to it's fullest.

They need not 'actually' do this. 
Do so, this in their mind, in their imagination.

Reading this story of this wanton women. Having more than one man. Being loved, being feted, being praised.
The feeling is intoxicating.

It is the reason many women, many men come to TAM. 
To live life vicariously, live through the actions and lives of others who post here. 

To feel anothers joy, anothers ecstasy.....
And yes, to feel anothers pain. 

The Betrayed Spouse's pain.

Knowing another man has stroked your wife.
Another man has penetrated the love of your life....your wife.
Gotten under the sheets with her and touched every living inch of her.

Ach! The pain. It is horrendous.

----OR-----

Another women has placed her lips on your husbands lips
Put her warm tongue in his mouth.

Another women has heard the words, "I love you!", from your man.
Another women has felt the weight of your husband bearing down on her.
Laying atop her, naked and sweaty.

Your husband has penetrated another women.
Given his penis to another female.

Oh God.....

The pain, the horror, the betrayal.
All felt here in TAMMANY Hall.

Not in New York City....
Nay, everywhere men and women lie down together.

Lie and cheat behind each others back.

It must feel good, 
It must feel wonderful.

It never ends, this cheating, these betrayals.
It will end when mankind ends.

Ends the Sensual Reign on Earth.

Why do men and women do these things?
Because it feels good, hmmmm?


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Didn't Shakespeare write about this sort of thing once ?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

LOL! WOW! @SunCMars ....WOW!😵


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Kamstel said:


> I’m not sure if you’re on the level or not, but I’m going to go on the assumption that you are.
> 
> At this point, I would suggest that you have him text her that he wants to meet her at a specific hotel sometime later in the week. This will Tell you everything beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> ...


Before you do ask her who the married man was and how long did they last.

If she refuses to meet up with you, start dropping hints and see how long it takes her to catch on it’s you. Sounds like you’re have as much fun as she is.

Why did you even come up with this dooms day scenario?


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> Ah yes.....
> 
> The word parsers, the word deliminators cannot be fooled.
> 
> ...


 @SunCMars, you are on fire, today!


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> Give her a spankin while she calls you daddy and call it good.


Yup, yup,yup...Amen!


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

Considering what you're doing to her and what she's doing to you...just end this sham of a marriage and both of you move on.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Ok so if I am going to analyze this I'll start with my conclusion first. OP the person in the wrong here is you.

You and you wife have a **** fantasy. You set up this perfect Bull persona and began seducing her posing as a stranger. But you are not a stranger, you presumably know her better than anyone else so you are able to use your knowledge of her, what turns her on, to manipulate her emotions into being hot for a fake guy. You gave her the green light to start this and have given the green light to see how far you can manipulate her into going. 

You have set her up and when she finds out she will be pissed and feel like the one who has been betrayed. 

You should have been working on making yourself the fantasy guy and seducing her yourself.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

How old are you and your wife?

Did you enjoy each other's 8th grade grad party last week?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Sounds like you wanted to find out what kind of woman you were married to?
Well, now you know. I'm with Sokillme on this.....RUN.
When she finds out it's you she will just tell you I knew it was you all along and I'm really like that.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Although there are some aspect of this story which could be fabricated we should not mock a poster until it is proven they are fake.

I did consider doing this with my W posing as OM1, and also doing it to OM1 and OM1W, but have not done it because it would take too much time or require me to do a lot of work creating some sort of web robot.

Tamat.


----------



## smi11ie (Apr 21, 2016)

You are enabling her fake relationship. When a real guy comes along her bounderies will be already changed by YOU. Just tell her and grow up.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

It is both fascinating and amusing that the usual suspects are giving the OP a complete pass and going after the "evil cheating wife." Soooooo predictable.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> It is both fascinating and amusing that the usual suspects are giving the OP a complete pass and going after the "evil cheating wife." Soooooo predictable.


 What are they giving him a complete pass on?
In his one and only post I don't recall him saying he had cheated. A pass would imply he had. Or did you mean a bridge pass? They probably gave him one of them.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Spicy said:


> How old are you and your wife?
> 
> Did you enjoy each other's 8th grade grad party last week?


There was popcorns and sugar candy and and and.......


----------



## anglo (Jun 14, 2018)

I have 3 kids, but apparently im not allowed to say how many.


----------



## anglo (Jun 14, 2018)

Im not sure i made myself clear i fullfilled this **** fantasy by getting a new cellphone and new number took some random persons pictures of insta and messaged her as a prospective client. She told me about it and i encouraged her to speak to him. Obviously its me all along. Shes always sexually charged because of the excitement that she thinks shes speaking to this random hunk stranger. Shes now keeping things and lying about whos shes on the phone with. All along its me anyway. So now i know shes capable of lying to keep her fling going. She keeps blaming me saying its my fault as i encouraged it anway.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

anglo said:


> She keeps blaming me saying its my fault as i encouraged it anway.


It's not your fault buddy. You're only being yourself.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Anglo,

You got the answer many of us never get, you now know that those sexless years with your wife had nothing to do with your wife being unable to become aroused or reach orgasm.

It's now a matter of your wife telling you the truth of why she doesn't want you and your deciding if that is enough to divorce for.

Tamat


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Rubix Cubed said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> > It is both fascinating and amusing that the usual suspects are giving the OP a complete pass and going after the "evil cheating wife." Soooooo predictable.
> ...


His pathetic yer elaborate deception.


----------



## Sparta (Sep 4, 2014)

Did you come clean to her yet are you still holding the fantasy thing down. Well whatever you decide to do you do you have a problem in her mind she’s cheating that is a bad situation. She cannot be trusted, What’s your plan.? I would keep it to get out all kinds of information that you’ve been wondering about. Think about seting up a meeting at a hotel or something like that you have to make sure she can’t talk away out of it.! Her her saying I knew it was you the whole time. By the way keep us posted.? It will be interesting to find out how this situation comes to a conclusion.


----------



## OutofRetirement (Nov 27, 2017)

Anglo, I've heard that most times guys have to convince wives to go along with that type of relationship. What was your wife's feelings before you brought up your fantasies? How did she respond when you told her? When did she find out - long ago or recent?

What did you expect to happen? What were you hoping for? Didn't you want that type of reaction from her? How did you expect it to end? Had you imagined an end? Had you planned to escalate it through this fake flirtation?

I am thinking that there was a TV show about "testing" some time ago. Men or women would hire a private detective, they would hire attractive people, when the other spouse went on a boys/girls night out, the attractive undercover PI would hit on the spouse. The "loyal" spouse had some reasons, similar to people who first post here saying "I think my spouse might be cheating."

But it seems that your situation is not like that at all. You completely trusted your wife, but were trying to get some kind of reaction out of her. So what were you were trying to get out of this?


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

"Oh! What A Tangled Web We Weave When First We Practice To Deceive"

What a mess..... Games are best left to children.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome back, we thought you were going to be a one post one-der...

Yes, please tell us what you originally wanted to happen, and what you want to happen now that this is the way it is?


----------



## anglo (Jun 14, 2018)

I wanted to have some fun with a fantasy and see and now shes addicted to it. Shes almost falling for him. I admit ive put on the full charm offensive.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Not really buying this one, but... Since we are on Fantasy Island.

Pray Tell, Which one of you is enjoying the fantasy more? You or her?


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

Why don't you end this fantasy for you and her both.
She is seeking the attention of someone else, even if it 
is you. Cut that other fake person off somehow. Tell her 
your married and see if she wants to continue. If she does 
you got bigger problems. She may seek someone else ( for real)
in the future. 

Try turning on the full charm offensive in real life. If she is seeking
something else from someone else you got problems you need to fix.
If you keep playing this game and she likes it, don;t be surprised 
when it happens for real. 

You may have opened a door you can not close. You may have 
started something you don;t really want. But you started it
and may have to deal with it !!


----------



## anglo (Jun 14, 2018)

I think the whole situations backfired she has now fallen in love with this person on text even though it's really me she even told her sister about it a few days ago. I can't believe she has gone behind my back she denies it's an emotional thing I specifically said it was just meant to be sexual in nature some mild flirtation. Now we aren't talking because I kept accusing out of having an affair even though I didn't have proof now I have proof I feel like threatening her by going to her family but I know she doesn't like threats and she really became quite vicious towards me saying she wants this marriage to be over we have been having serious marriage difficulties past for you years and now recent it's been good but I think it's just mainly a reason for her to carry on talking to this guy without me objecting. She wants to speak to the person on text and meet them that I am making excuses. She has completely become besotted over the person on text. Remember for those who haven't read my initial post it's mean pretending to be someone else putting on a full charm offensive. Now I have no trust for her she is now capable of having an affair I know. I don't want my marriage to be over I know I could just quickly put all this to bed and the few weeks she would come ack to me. But I feel I should now use the screenshots of our conversation to my advantage perhaps in the future. I wonder if me having this control over her will benefit me in the long term. It's like she knows I have this evidence so she behave herself. Or she could just say I don’t care but really how world will crumble if I expose it all. All the messages she sent a very sexual very emotional lots of nude pictures. Remember he was just me all along but to the rest of the world it appears as though she's having an online affair. I'm really angry she has gone to a sister for advice, she wants to leave me but she doesn't know how to. Her sister is obviously telling her to meet him first. She has told the person on text that she still lives with her husband but they aren't talking and she wants to get out but she can't because she is trapped. I will message her possibly saying I can't believe what has just happened your husband has just messaged me and you have used me for some sexual perverse fantasy and I have given him screenshots of all our conversation. Either she comes to me full of remorse or she harbours guilt because I broke up her love affair. I told her to stop talking to this guy I am not enjoying this anymore she is saying you push me into this I was like that's irrelevant your getting too obsessive and spending all night messaging him and she was like I don't care it's just fun it's nothing sexual serious anymore it's just jokes and harmless conversation like a friend. We had a huge row yesterday saying she doesn't care anymore she doesn't love me she wants out. I said you're not going anywhere. She has apparently stopped messaging him but she still carried on last night (with me) I know all of you are thinking this is such a crazy Ludacris messed up situation childish and immature. Putting the judgement aside what should my next move be. I really feel like using the situation to my advantage I can't help but want to use this to control her so she is passive and amenable and not so aggressive towards me which I don't like. I know you probably gonna say being a dictator isn't the best thing someone should want to do it from their own volition.


----------



## anglo (Jun 14, 2018)

Spicy said:


> Welcome back, we thought you were going to be a one post one-der...
> 
> Yes, please tell us what you originally wanted to happen, and what you want to happen now that this is the way it is?


Initially it was just a sexual fantasy I thought it was harmless I think she did it initially to please me and make me happy but she started to enjoy it and I admit I got a kick out of it. Obviously it was me texting but now almost a month has passed and it's pretty pointless now I don't get anything out of it there is no benefit it's just her messaging behind my back and in secret but not telling me anything about it deleting the messages. I thought I'd test her with the idea of leaving the family and running away with me I will and I would take her kids etc and give her an amazing life and she fell for it hook line and sinker. I find it astonishing how easily someone can crave something and just abandon a marriage even though the marriage has been in such an awful state recently. If I expose her all hell will break loose I'm not sure on my next move. it really makes me sick and angry that she keeps running to her family to complain about me I can't handle that.


----------



## Knips (May 23, 2017)

So you made you're wife fall in love with yourself pretending to be someone else, and now she is falling out of love with you're real self...? Maybe you can organize a meeting and put a fake beard on you're face. Cheating is not nice, but playing games with the people you love is also not nice.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Its easy to fall in love with someone who is meeting your needs, she is only human, made vulnerable by a bad marriage.

You failed to protect your wife (your responsibility), instead you encouraged her to do something that damaged her.

Your marriage is crap. 

You want the upper hand? What kind of relationship is that?

I recommend you build a dungeon, chain her to the wall and torture her to get your way.

Send her one last message, tell her that you have been lying to her, that nothing you have told her is true, your wife found out and you will not be contacting her again. Then NEVER DO!!

Then do the right thing and divorce her, she deserves better.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Just set up a the meeting and hand her divorce papers.

She's obviously capable of cheating, and obviously wants out.

And you are a piece of **** for doing this in the first place, even though it brought out the real her.


----------



## tom72 (Nov 4, 2017)

Serve her with papers, then send her a picture of yourself soon from the phone as shes been served

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamstel (Apr 25, 2018)

Set up a meeting with her in a hotel room. Leave the door open, and have her come in. There will be no denying it then.

When she asks why are you there, tell her online boyfriend felt guilty and contacted you last night with all of the details and couldn’t go through with it with a married woman.

That way you have your confrontation and you can decide if the best course of action is divorce or attempt reconciliation, and you do not give up your source of information


Might also want to have soft music playing in the background. I suggest Escape (pina colada song)

You played with fire here. Not sure if it was a good thing, in finding out that she is quick to cheat, or not


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Actually a more appropriate song would be Babooshka by Kate Bush.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Kamstel said:


> Set up a meeting with her in a hotel room. Leave the door open, and have her come in. There will be no denying it then.
> 
> When she asks why are you there, tell her online boyfriend felt guilty and contacted you last night with all of the details and couldn’t go through with it with a married woman.
> 
> ...


Or leave a blindfold on the door handle. She must put it on, knock, and not take it off.

Do the deed, have her wait 1/2 hourr. Tell her you will approach her in person with the safe word, Cleopatra.

Oh, and tape it. 

When she gets home say, "there's Cleoparta".

Ha, ha, ha.

Of course she is going to say she knew it was you all along.


----------



## OutofRetirement (Nov 27, 2017)

An affair, her affair, is a continual perpetuation of lies. The marriage is undermined. Aside from infidelity for sexual loyalty, and romantic-love loyalty, let's call it monogamy - aside from that, there also could be infidelity in other aspects. Infidelity is generally combined with other wrongs - lying, hiding, stealing or giving the gifts provided to the spouse, to some other person.

anglo, you are stealing from your wife, taking away gifts from her that you should be providing. Your behavior has been reprehensible. It was not casual, it was benefits to her disadvantage. Your wife was not seeking this out. You tempted her, and eventually, she failed. She set out chocolate and sweets all through the house, her car, everywhere you could, hoping she would like it a little, but not a lot. Well, she failed, she liked it a lot, and now she doesn't want to give it up.

I don't think you quite get it yet. No matter what you do, no matter how it ends, your wife has been damaged significantly. You now believe your wife is untrustworthy and having an affair is based solely upon opportunity - she can't resist if a guy knows all the right buttons to push. You knew the right buttons. Also, now your wife has realized there is a better man out there. The fact that it's not true doesn't matter all that much - the perception is what will govern her behavior. She wants to be "in love," and that type of strong feeling very likely won't ever come back in your marriage ever again (not because you just did what you did, but because I have never seen a long-term marriage be able to have the same "in love" "infatuation" "feeling alive" energy as a "new" love, before you haven't figured out that the other person has big faults too. Now your wife is wanting that. This guy may go away, that feeling will not, or at least not easily, and maybe it will fade, but maybe never competely.

The other thing about cheating and lying, which you are doing as well as your wife, is that there is a risk of it being "found out" or "caught." You could get caught, too. If I put myself in your wife's place, I do see that your wife has failed, she "cheated." But also, in her point of view, I see a spouse who is a bit unhinged. Not "normal." I'm not a psychologist or psychiatrist, but I'm basing it on my observations and experiences in my life. I think about my mom, or my sisters. What if my dad did to my mom what you did to your wife? Well, I love my dad, I'd want to see his side of it. But to be honest, I'd be very hard-pressed. What if my sisters' husbands did such a thing to them? To be honest, I'd want to pound them, and I'd probably advise my sisters to get the heck out of there pronto, your husband has gone off the rails. Get the kids away from him, and don't let them see him again until he gets a psychiatric evaluation.

So perhaps you and I see it very differently. Maybe you understand how "in control" you are and to me, you look like you have completely become unhinged. You've destroyed your own life. You have some deep-seated desires, you gave in to it. In my opinion, your behavior has been worse than your wife's behavior. I don't defend her cheating.

So to give you some suggestions, given that you have very strong feelings about this, you are somewhat sure of yourself, as to the "range" of actions you're willing to perform:

1. Just tell her the truth and go where it goes. This maybe involves intermediaries to help you alone, her alone, and the both of you together. You have to admit your wrongdoing, your lies, and accept your accountability. If I read you right, this is not something you will do. (What you want to do is hide it, save some evidence, and use it against her at some point in the future).

2. I've been thinking this as I've been writing, and I don't want to give any other suggestions to help you use your wife in the future while you insulate yourself from accountability.

3. It seems you have decided to stay married, but without love on your end, and now without love on her end. At the least, your opinion of love is different than mine.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I like the other poster suggestions of meeting her at a hotel but I would file for divorce and have the papers waiting when she walks in...now I know you love her and want to stay married but you need to do this to shock her into reality...she will either come back into reality or she will divorce you either way you have yourself to blame for starting this mess. But it shows you have a back bone.


----------



## anglo (Jun 14, 2018)

OutofRetirement said:


> An affair, her affair, is a continual perpetuation of lies. The marriage is undermined. Aside from infidelity for sexual loyalty, and romantic-love loyalty, let's call it monogamy - aside from that, there also could be infidelity in other aspects. Infidelity is generally combined with other wrongs - lying, hiding, stealing or giving the gifts provided to the spouse, to some other person.
> 
> anglo, you are stealing from your wife, taking away gifts from her that you should be providing. Your behavior has been reprehensible. It was not casual, it was benefits to her disadvantage. Your wife was not seeking this out. You tempted her, and eventually, she failed. She set out chocolate and sweets all through the house, her car, everywhere you could, hoping she would like it a little, but not a lot. Well, she failed, she liked it a lot, and now she doesn't want to give it up.
> 
> ...


Thanks x great advice


----------



## anglo (Jun 14, 2018)

i think my plan is to message her with another number saying its his wife, and that he was just playing her and wanted naked pics and it was just a "kick" for him, in fact ill send her a pic of a some guy that looks like a meth head and lives of food stamps. i think this will make her realise that she was played all along and remove and hope she has of wanting to find someone else, and hopefully make her realise how stupid she was.

im just debating if i should message her saying your husband has been in touch and ive sent him screenshots of our conversation. i wonder if she will hate me for doing that even though she has said she doesnt care.

i really want her to know ive seen all the messages and that i have them.

i think i need to stop feeding these twisted perverse sexual fantasies, 


yes i know i am unhinged, ive got some serious issues... god help me.


----------



## anglo (Jun 14, 2018)

how do you think she will react if she thinks she was duped and he was just after naughty pictures...and he was a fake as opposed to the james bond figure she thinks he is.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

You said earlier that you both wanted out of the marriage.

I think that is a good idea.

Just file for divorce and go your separate ways.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

anglo said:


> i think my plan is to message her with another number saying its his wife, and that he was just playing her and wanted naked pics and it was just a "kick" for him, in fact ill send her a pic of a some guy that looks like a meth head and lives of food stamps. i think this will make her realise that she was played all along and remove and hope she has of wanting to find someone else, and hopefully make her realise how stupid she was.
> 
> im just debating if i should message her saying your husband has been in touch and ive sent him screenshots of our conversation. i wonder if she will hate me for doing that even though she has said she doesnt care.
> 
> ...


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

You shouldn't have done what you did. But now that you are this far, you need to finish it.

You need to set up a meet with her in a hotel room. If you don't, she will tell you that she would never have cheated physically. That it was just a fantasy. Then you just look like an jerk for trying to set her up.


----------



## Etomidate (Mar 10, 2018)

To be honest, you deserve this. You’re kind of a **** to your wife and she realizes she can do better.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

There are some posters on here who pull off some types of poly/open relationships. 

Everyone I have heard or read starts with a pretty solid relationship, trust, and communication.

You had none of those.

You put a weakened woman in a position to fall.

If you have proven anything it's that your marriage was weak, and you are a fool.

I would not press proving she would cheat, you will only be hurting her more.

If you plan on staying with her you must tell her the truth, anything else would be despicable. 

Take responsibility, I think she gets a pass on this one.

Say this, "I pushed us into this, and have hurt you in the process. I am so sorry. The whole thing just played into my insecurties, and created a trust issue for me. You wanted better and you deserve better. If you can forgive me for my deception and hurting you, I will step up and show you I will be a better husband. I was wrong to have done this. Will you forgive me?"

I think you basically gave her a "hall pass" here, suck it up, put it behind you, move on, and stop being such a chit husband.

Maybe when all is said and done she will realize that she has fallen in love with you all over again.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Trying to manipulate her won't get you a thing.


----------



## anglo (Jun 14, 2018)

I can't believe she just cheated so easily, im so upset. Why would she so easily want to abandon this family and kids what for? So what if theres temptations. She got sucked in so badly


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

anglo said:


> I can't believe she just cheated so easily, im so upset. Why would she so easily want to abandon this family and kids what for? So what if theres temptations. She got sucked in so badly


If someone is an alcoholic and you fill every room in their house with alcohol why would you be surprised when they drink.
Your wife is married to an emotionally distant,manipulative *******.When another man showed her any affection and appreciation then of course she eventually developed feelings for him.
You think you are really clever,trying to humiliate and embarrass your wife,the woman you claim to love.Really you are just a sad little man who needs to get a life.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

anglo said:


> I can't believe she just cheated so easily, im so upset. Why would she so easily want to abandon this family and kids what for? So what if theres temptations. She got sucked in so badly


It speaks of her character or lack there of, but sadly it also speaks of you Anglo, deceits lays on both sides, how can you continue a marriage when both sides come from a position of lies, a house cannot stand on a bedrock of lies. you can not trust her to not do this again and she has demonstrated that a fictitious man is a better partner than the man under her own roof. you may still love her but i ask you what is it that you really love because she has demonstrated her true nature, i believe you are living in the present but love the past. This is the time to dispel the lies and rack her world into reality by filling. Just maybe this will shock her into reality or maybe it will show her that she needs to move on.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

When she's texting "him" you be sitting in the same room texting back so she can see you. Slowly include what she's wearing, what she's doing, so she can slowly figure out it's you. See what happens. 

Before you give her clues to figure out it's you...poss see how far she might go for him, as in ask her to go remove her panties and text him when she's done it. See what happens.

*you'll have to own it from there, be sure and know what you'll do.

Bear in mind things can really blow up anytime. 

Good luck.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

anglo said:


> I can't believe she just cheated so easily, im so upset. Why would she so easily want to abandon this family and kids what for? So what if theres temptations. She got sucked in so badly


It appears to me your WW likes the attention.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Hinestly,Honestly, you BOTH failed. One could argue you're a perfect match.


----------



## smi11ie (Apr 21, 2016)

I cannot believe that some of you are suggesting divorce papers. I don’t understand this whole “testing” thing, as if you are some kind of psychiatrist conducting an experiment on a patient. You are not a psychiatrist, you are a plonker. Like I said before she will definitely be on the look out for someone better now. I don’t blame her at all. You have pushed your cuckold fantasy on her and now this. You are pushing her away. She deserves better.


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

Honestly !! you are still playing this game
or whatever it is with your wife ? Now 
you are talking about divorce. Really ?
When she finds out about this she will
want a divorce. I would not blame her.
Maybe the reason why she is seeking 
and enjoying attention elsewhere is YOU !! 

In my viewpoint if you had put this much 
effort into your marriage you might not
have this problem. fantasy or whatever
you choose to call it. I think you have
probably destroyed your marriage. 
Probably been doing that for a while now.

I do not feel sorry for you or your wife.
Just your kids, they deserve better.


----------



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

anglo said:


> so my wifes a part time therapist we have a few kids. I pretended to contact her via whastapp with a different cell phone as a male client whos rich and hunk and funny etc etc (pics of some random hunk of the net) so i flirted like crazy and now shes addicted to speaking to this guy (who is actually me typing) and she telling me shes doing it for fun and that shes doing it as *our **** fantasy we speak about that it will turn us both on*. but she doesnt know that its me....she on the phone messaging 24/7. sexting now full on, sending pictures not nude but defintly attractive ones. she says hes funny and he reminds her of me...
> 
> ive managed to find out that she slept with a married man before she married me which i had no news about, i thought she was a virgin that made me so angry. i got the info out of her.
> 
> ...



When I see the;

*our **** fantasy we speak about that it will turn us both on*

I stopped reading the rest of your first post and I am not going to read the rest of it, like 7 pages now.

This is infidelity section. Cuckolding, swinging etc..... is not infidelity.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Sometimes divorce is the best option for BOTH parties. I think both have completely valid reasons to want a divorce. 



smi11ie said:


> I cannot believe that some of you are suggesting divorce papers. I don’t understand this whole “testing” thing, as if you are some kind of psychiatrist conducting an experiment on a patient. You are not a psychiatrist, you are a plonker. Like I said before she will definitely be on the look out for someone better now. I don’t blame her at all. You have pushed your cuckold fantasy on her and now this. You are pushing her away. She deserves better.


----------



## MapMan (Dec 11, 2015)

anglo said:


> Im not sure i made myself clear i fullfilled this **** fantasy by getting a new cellphone and new number took some random persons pictures of insta and messaged her as a prospective client. She told me about it and i encouraged her to speak to him. Obviously its me all along. Shes always sexually charged because of the excitement that she thinks shes speaking to this random hunk stranger. Shes now keeping things and lying about whos shes on the phone with. All along its me anyway. So now i know shes capable of lying to keep her fling going. She keeps blaming me saying its my fault as i encouraged it anway.


I want to go back to this post, because it's Key. An experiment in the lab is not to be trusted if there aren't good controls. In this case, you didn't test whether she could secretly fall in love with a stranger behind your back. You tested whether she could do so _with your permission and encouragement_. Of course she has taken if further than you believe you allowed, however there is one ingredient that you added that factors greatly in this: In allowing and encouraging her, you sent an unintended message to her subconscious that said "I don't value you". After all, what man would let his wife begin a relationship with another man? In your mind, you may have been allowing a specific level of behavior, but you changed how she felt about you and spoiled the data. Consider we're all capable and Imagine if she encouraged you to flirt with another woman.

My advice: arrange for a meeting with her "boyfriend" and then be the one she sees. "If you like pinacoladas...". Admit your mistake, that it was titillating for you, but you think it was a bad idea and then you can discuss boundaries and what might happen to either of you in the future.


----------



## scaredlion (Mar 4, 2017)

This whole thread sounds like "The Pina Colada Song". Right down to the texting back and forth. Listen to the song on YouTube and tell me I'm wrong. I do wish you well.


----------



## anglo (Jun 14, 2018)

Whats it like living with a partner whos been caught cheating? Anyone got any experiences.. who stayed. I know shes gonna say it was just a text thing. Right now ive pushed the conversation to the point where shes ready to walk out and move in with OM in his penthouse. All this without speaking. Man she is so gullible. I will never admit to her sorry people. She sent pictures of her intimate parts and graphic photos. She is terrified of me and what i will do if she gets caught somehow.. But she wont give the OM my name. I plan to message her next week as the wife of the OM and tell her that she knows and she will expose her to her to me for cheating on Him. As she has somehow tracked my details down.


----------



## anglo (Jun 14, 2018)

Yes weve had a ****ty marriage and we haven't talked for months on end many times. Sex life is awful I just want it with no emotion there's no love or affection. But we have children and to be honest I don't envisage ever having a divorce because I'm happy with the way things are how's job routine don't get me wrong I'd love to be in a loving relationship but I don't think it will be with her ever again not just because of this online infidelity purely because we've drifted apart over the years and it's become more of a business relationship raising these children. She's starved of emotion and love she keeps asking me for it and I thought her off saying i dont do it. I think I'm definitely narcissistic I do like to control her but not in a mean way I just like to be in control. I also want to ensure that she knows that this person that she has been messaging was a fake and wasn't some highly attractive George Clooney type Casanova but really was a deadbeat loser who were jack off at her nude pictures. Any self-confidence she built and believe that she could build a better life elsewhere without me will be destroyed. So she is forced to stay in this marriage. I know you're thinking I'm so narcissistic psycho but it's my marriage and it's been like this for over a decade. Spare the judgement please. Bottom line is she has cheated on me. She succumbed to temptation. What I've learnt is cuckold isn't for me. There's too much of a risk of emotions. She said to me she would only do it if she enjoyed it and I was like no it's only meant to be a one-off thing and purely sexual. she said how will that work you want me to do something without enjoying it you want me to be dragged to the altar. I guess it makes sense. She's not some skank Who or just have sex with anybody for just me. She has to obviously be romantically involved. I get that now so goodbye to that ridiculous fantasy. I just wish I'd never fostered it in my head. Guys I'm so angry she has spoken to her sister and she has advised her. I'm offended that it's almost as if they are conspiring against me. Do I sound like an egotistical maniac. Thoughts for the day over. I plan to do the big reveal soon.


----------



## anglo (Jun 14, 2018)

For those who think this is a fake post I can assure you it's not. I'm just using this forum to air my thoughts and have used your feedback to understand the situation a lot better.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

It seems you want out as well. You dangled a carrot in front of her knowing she is hungry, then get all upset when she bites. I felt for your situation up until I realized how ****ty your marriage is and how neither of you are happy in it. 

The "big reveal" was the type of person you are.

If you are looking to save your marriage, why not just slowly let her realize the "guy" she has feelings for is not who he claims to be. Let "him" feel guilty for misleading her, and show her a picture of what he really looks like (another random internet picture of a below average looking guy) . 
Then have him get a little needy, stalker like, etc. Less of what she wants. Ramp up your behaviour to what turns her crank, like you did with "his" interactions with her. It may bring her back.

Or just let her go.


----------



## MichelleThoughts (Jun 24, 2018)

Your situation is such a mess. You said that you have drifted apart for years and she is starved for affection and love, yet you won't give that to her.

You are both liars also. When you started this test, what did you plan to do if she took the bait? Do you love her at all?


----------



## MichelleThoughts (Jun 24, 2018)

Also, it looks like you put thought and attention into this false texting relationship. Do you put that same level of attention into your real relationship with her? Do you think she might be very lonely?

If I were you, and you two haven't been getting along for a while, I would attempt to be nicer to her and say that you want to work on feeling closer again. Then see if she says anything or changes her attitude toward the OM.

I definitely believe honesty is best and I can't imagine playing these games. As far as her willingness through her texts to move out with this guy she has never spoken to, I wouldn't beso quick to assume she is THAT gullible. She might be thinking that this guy is really forward (perhaps too forward but she feels safe behind a computer screen) and she is just enjoying the conversations and attention but not actually want to meet him in person.


----------



## pbj2016 (May 7, 2017)

Don’t ask a question you don’t already know the answer to. 

Your wife “cheated” with fake you. The fake you had an unfair advantage. He already knew what buttons to push. The fake you met her emotional needs. The very same needs that the real you as her husband were failing miserably to meet. 

It’s over and was long before you created this fantasy. And the bs about “there’s kids”. Just stop it. Kids know when something isn’t right even when on the surface mom and dad are supposedly doing a good job covering up a bad relationship.

You are a controlling, manipulative, cruel, sorry and sick excuse for a human being. You need professional help. And your wife will need the same after you kill her fantasy.


----------



## anglo (Jun 14, 2018)

pbj2016 said:


> Don’t ask a question you don’t already know the answer to.
> 
> Your wife “cheated” with fake you. The fake you had an unfair advantage. He already knew what buttons to push. The fake you met her emotional needs. The very same needs that the real you as her husband were failing miserably to meet.
> 
> ...


Thanks x


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Your wife fell back in love with you. She just doesn’t know it’s you. She fell in love with the you you could have been.

She has been begging you for attention and you told her to shove it. Now your hurt. 

You should be. In order to save as much as you can. Simply have your fake persona slow way down and tell her you he has to leave the country for awhile or something. Immediately get individual counseling for yourself. You may not be able to be in a normal relationship but a professional needs to find out why you could be so callous. Your wife actually sounds like a good woman that has realized she has been in an abisive relationship and has now seen what a real man can be like. 

Good luck to her and your kids.


----------



## Kamstel (Apr 25, 2018)

Sorry to ask this, but is it time to call it quits and file? If it isn’t, what will it take to reach her point?

Sorry and good luck


----------

